# Kona Operator DH Bike mit Upgrates (Boxxer R2C2 / A-Class Revolt / X.9 / usw.)



## Maxi (18. Dezember 2011)

An jetzt bei Ebay - und hier zu finden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kona-Operato...t_Fahrräder&hash=item3f114fa263#ht_830wt_1398








Hallo,

verkaufe hier mein Kona Operator Komplettbike. Habe mir das gute Stück Mitte des Jahres als Komplettbike neu beim Händler gekauft. Da ich diese Jahr leider nur wenig Zeit zum Fahren hatte, befindet sich das gute Stück in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die üblichen Gebrausspuren sind natürlich vorhanden - es hat keine KEINE Risse oder Dellen.

Nach dem Kauf habe ich das Bike umgehend mit hochwertigeren Parts aufgerüstet, wie einer Boxxer R2C2 (Team) sowie den deutlich hochwertigeren Laufrädern von A-Class. (Achtung, das Bild zeigt das Bike mit den Standard-Laufrädern) Verkauft wird es jedoch mit A-Class Revolt Laufrädern in purple.

Das Bike wurde deutlich Aufgerüstet:

Federgabel = RS Boxxer R2C2 (Team)
Schaltung = X.9/X.7
Kurbeln = Race Face Evolve DH
Vorbau = NC-17 Direct Mount
Laufräder = A-Class Revolt

Wie ihr sehen könnte, handelt es sich um den schönen Operator FR Rahmen in Chrome, der sich jedoch bis auf die Farbe NICHT vom DH Modell unterscheidet.

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Kona DH 7005 Aluminum 200mm Travel
Rahmengrösse: Large
Dämpfer: Fox Van R 241 mm
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 2011
Laufräder: A-Class Revolt
Reifen: Maxxis DHF 26x2.5
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH
Kettenblatt: PC Bash/34T
Tretlager: Race Face
Pedale: ohne Pedale
Kette: SRAM 951 PowerChain
Kasette: SRAM 950 PowerGlide 11-34 9 spd
Kettenführung: E-13 FreeChucker
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9
Schaltung: SRAM X-7 (RH only)
Bremsen: Avid Code R 203/185
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS NO.57
Lenker: Kona DH 780 mm
Vorbau: NC-17 Dircet Mount
Sattelstütze: FSA Gravity
Sattelklemme: Kona Clamp
Griffe: THE
Sattel : WTB Pure V Race
Farbe Brushed Silver

Größe: L

Gewicht: 17,8 kg

Infos: http://2011.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=operator_fr

PS: Da es sich hier um eine private Auktion handelt, kann keine Garantie gegeben werden. Auch das handelsübliche Rückgaberecht ist somit ausgeschlossen.


----------

